

4chan's /soc/: Test Your Traction. - alliem
https://boards.4chan.org/soc/res/11341655

======
grimboy
Not that this sort of thing should really be encouraged, but this type of
verbose/laboured parody/troll/nonsense would probably be more appreciated by
/prog/.

~~~
alliem
How was it any of the things you mentioned? You are trolling ME now.

